# Online Application Form



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have created an online application form using MS Frontpage 2003. 
My webhost is Go daddy and I am trying to configure the online form in a way so it will direct to an email addresss. When I installed the frontpage extensions for this domain, I was asked if I want to add an email, so I added an email. When I went to test the form by typing my details it did not direct to the index page i.e. the first page and did not send the information to the desired email.:upset:

I would highly appreciate your help.

Thank youray:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

If you help me with this issue, I will be truely indebted to you all my life.:smile:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nobody to help me

Pleaseray:ray:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

So many members and no one can help:wave:


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

There are many ways this can be done. The easiest way would be to set a variable name for each box and then send the form on click of a button to your email as well as redirecting to the webpage.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,:smile:

This is too littel information! The form is online however when I gave it a test, I get an error message and it does not direct details to email address!


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Did you assign a button to submit it? If you are using a form i'm assuming you are using text boxes. You need to assign them a name like textboxname = txtbox1 where textbox name = what you send and txtbox1 is the name of hte textbox on the form. Then on click you have it create an email and send the variebles in order basically saying on click send textboxname and at the beginning you tell it what to send it to and subject. I used to use php for this as it was easier. This is all psudo code if you need more indept help i would have to see your actual code and how you are doing it.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes, I assigned a button to submit it


----------



## juliatrops (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi there, I am having an issue similar to this, and I have searched the forum to try to find the answer, but no luck.

Here is the form I have -
http://www.juliatrops.com/diamante/contact/contactform.php

I am on godaddy and have to use a webformmailer.php to process the page, and I would like to have
http://www.juliatrops.com/diamante/contact/thankyou.php

show up when the submit button is pressed.

Here is the problem. My form does not submit to email. I am sure I am missing something, but I can not figure out what.

Do you need to see the webformmailer.php? I dont think I changed anything in there except for the landing page at the very bottom of the file, but it does not seem to be activated.

Any help would be most terrifically appreciated.
Thank you.
Julia


----------



## juliatrops (Sep 17, 2008)

here is the code... what am I missing?

<form id="bid" name="bid" action="webformmailer.php" method="post" >
<input type="hidden" name="form_order" value="alpha"/>
<input type="hidden" name="form_delivery" value="hourly"/>
<input type="hidden" name="form_format" value="csv"/>


<span id="sprytextfield1"><label>Your email

<input type="text" name="email" id="text1" />
<span class="textfieldRequiredMsg">ie [email protected].</span>
</label></span>

<p>
<label>Subject
<input name="subject" type="subject" id="subject" value="Bid for Gallerie Diamante artwork" size="40" />
</label>
</p>
<p>
<span id="sprytextfield2"><label>Artwork code

<input type="text" name="artwork" id="text2" /><span class="textfieldRequiredMsg">Please enter the artwork name.</span> </label></span>
</p>

<p>
<span id="sprytextfield3">
<label>Bid amount CDN

<input type="text" name="bid" id="text3" />
<span class="textfieldRequiredMsg">In Canadian Dollars.</span> </label> </span> </p>
<p>
<span id="sprytextfield4"><label>Your phone number for bid confirmation
<input type="text" name="phone" id="phone" />
<span class="textfieldRequiredMsg">ie 250-717-5304.</span> </label></span>
</p>
<p>
<span id="sprycheckbox1"><label>
<input type="checkbox" name="rules" id="checkbox1" />
<span class="checkboxRequiredMsg">Please check the box.</span>You confirm that you have read the <a href="/diamante/howtobid/howtobid.html" target="_blank" class="style1">bidding rules (opens a new window)</a> and agree to accept them.</label></span>
</p>
<p>
<label>
<input type="radio" name="radio" id="newsletter" value="newsletter" />
Please add me to your newsletter (sent via ConstantContact). I understand I may opt out at any time.</label>
<a href="/diamante/privacy/privacy.html" target="_blank" class="style1">Please see our Privacy Policy for more information (opens a new window).</a></p>
<br/>

php for captcha 


<input type="submit" value="Submit" />
<input type="reset" value="Reset" />

</form>

<form action="" method="post"><input name="email" type="hidden" value="juliatrops******.com" />
<input type="hidden" name="redirect" value="../diamante/contact/thankyou.php" />

</form>

There is a captcha snippet in between the form method post.
webformmailer.php is in the same directory as the form.
do I have to do anything to webformmailer.php?

Thank you for any help.
Julia


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Online Application Form | An Idea*

There may be a more elegant solution. To have the form inputs e-mailed directly to you, replace


```
<form id="bid" name="bid" action="webformmailer.php" method="post" >
```
with


```
<form action="MAILTO:[email protected]" method="post" enctype="text/plain">
```
(You don't need an id for <form> )
replacing [email protected] with the e-mail address you would like the inputs sent to. This negates the need for the rather complex webformmailer.php. If you don't want your e-mail address to be publicly viewable, you can set up a throwaway free account, and have the replies automatically forwarded to your usual account. (You don't need an id for the <form> )

The link to thankyou.php is broken, and the 302 Error page links back to itself. There isn't much point in linking to a non-existent page, so I have left this code out for now.

There are a couple of smaller issues. These don't cause problems, but get in the way of the validator. Having a certified valid web site can increase traffic, and ensures everyone can view your page properly. The free validator can be found here: http://validator.w3.org/

Your <span> tags are open when they don't need to be. This is not a big deal, but some older (and rather stupid) browsers can get hung up on this, especially if you have two <span>s seemingly acting on the same text.


```
<input type="hidden" name="form_order" value="alpha"/>
<input type="hidden" name="form_delivery" value="hourly"/>
<input type="hidden" name="form_format" value="csv"/>
```
should be in a paragraph, just like the others.

```
<p>
<input type="hidden" name="form_order" value="alpha"/>
<input type="hidden" name="form_delivery" value="hourly"/>
<input type="hidden" name="form_format" value="csv"/>
</p>
```
Are you using XHTML Strict or Transitional? Some elements of <form> and <input> are slightly different between the two.


Good luck, and happy designing!


----------



## juliatrops (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi DM, you are in Richmond! Very cool. - I am in Kelowna. Did you see the orange moon last night?
Thank you for your reply.
I got so tired and frustrated with the webformmailer that I found another web form mailer called formmail from tectite. It was very easy to use and understand, even for someone like me who has limited knowledge of html, css and absolutely no php background.

I moved the contactform and the bidding form to my root (out of the diamante directory) as well, and all seems to be well, except that the bid form is very slow. (click on the bid on the artwork at http://www.galleriediamante.com and you will see what I mean). The thankyou.html is very fast. I'm doing some final checks today, and if all goes according to plan, I'll move the three of them (contactform.php, artworkbid.php and thankyou.html) back to the diamante directory. I cant think of any other reason why it was so slow. I've posted on their forum, but no answer yet. 

I removed the three hidden input tags you referenced above. I cant see why I needed them except for webformmailer.php, which I am not using any more.

I am not sure what you mean about the span tags, but I will look and see if I can understand it. 

I will definitely check out the validator, thank you! 
Hope you have a great day!
Julia

ps. I am using dreamweaver cs3 - I dont know what it uses, but will look it up, it seems like that might be useful info to know. and until I found somewhere that said dreamweaver corrupts php, I didnt know that either... so I am using notepad to edit the program. seems to be working.


----------

